# Unsexed cichlids



## Beck2010 (Mar 10, 2018)

What are the draw backs from buying a group of 12 unsexed mixed cichlids off ebay


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Risk of hybrids and getting too many males or females. Incompatible fish. Don't do it.

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!!


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Probably be pure garbage...if you are going to bother to buy online then be very choosy. It is always a pain in some way every time I do it, and only worth it to get something particularly good or impossible to find.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Beck2010 said:


> What are the draw backs from buying a group of 12 unsexed mixed cichlids off ebay


I sent you a private message with an online source for quality fish; check out his website and give him a call. He sells sexed fish and breeding groups.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Buying unsexed young cichlids is not the issue. Often they cannot be sexed young and if you want a breeding group, growing your own group when they are young is fine. It is the "mixed" part that I don't like. No excuse for that.


----------

